# Apostroph meiner Tastatur funktioniert nicht mehr



## Kirironu (4. August 2013)

Hallo, mein Apostroph funktioniert plötzlich nicht mehr. Damit meine ich dieses Zeichen über der Raute-Taste, neben der Eingabe-Taste. Wenn ich auf diese Taste drücke, dann erscheint ganz normal die Raute-Zeichen. Wenn ich aber dann die Umschalt-Taste betätige, und die Raute-Taste, dann erscheint kein Apostroph mehr. Es erscheint nichts. Und das auf heiteren Himmel! Zuvor hat alles ganz normal geklappt.

Meine Tastatur ist nicht Batteriebetrieben. Sie läuft per USB-Kabel. Sie ist ganz normal auf Deutsch eingestellt. Es ist nichts verklebt, sonst würde entweder die Umschalttaste oder die Raute-Taste gar nicht erst funktionieren. Es ist fast so, als wäre sie "ausgeschaltet"

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei diesen Problem helfen.


----------



## Angelo-K (4. August 2013)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, bei mir ist es aber das mikrozeichen. Wenn jemand was weiß, bitte melden

Gruß


----------



## biosmanager (4. August 2013)

Mechanisch, Rubberdomes oder sonstige Switch/Kontakt-Technik?


----------



## Angelo-K (4. August 2013)

Äh billig Tastatur ausm ALDI  ne digitale hat, mit den noppen unter den tasten

Gruß


----------



## biosmanager (4. August 2013)

Angelo-K schrieb:


> Äh billig Tastatur ausm ALDI  ne digitale hat, mit den noppen unter den tasten
> 
> Gruß



Dann sind es wohl Rubberdomes.
Vllt sind die Noppen ausgeleiert. Tausch die Noppe unter der defekten Taste mal durch das Exemplar einer funktionierenden Taste.

Ansonsten würde ich einen elektronischen Defekt auch nicht ausschließen.

Hol dir doch einfach ne mechanische und du wirst glücklich!


----------



## Angelo-K (4. August 2013)

Die Mikrotaste ist bei mir aber auch die M-Taste und die funktioniert ja 

Gruß


----------



## biosmanager (4. August 2013)

Angelo-K schrieb:


> Die Mikrotaste ist bei mir aber auch die M-Taste und die funktioniert ja
> 
> Gruß



Wat?
Was ist denn genau dein Problem?
Wird die Doppelbelegung der Taste nicht erkannt?
Außerdem, was soll eine "Mikrotaste" sein?


----------



## Angelo-K (4. August 2013)

Ja dieses mikro zeichen wie beim yATX

Ja diese Doppeltbelegung geht nicht, egsl welches programm, aber es ging mal, es wurde aber nix verändert


----------



## biosmanager (4. August 2013)

Du hast ein dediziertes Mikro-Zeichen? Interessant!
Das kommt auf einem "normalen" Layout nicht vor, ist wohl ein Spezialboard und hat wrschl auch einen speziellen Treiber. Aktualisiere den mal.
Vllt ist auch das Tastenlayout im OS falsch eingestellt.


----------



## Angelo-K (4. August 2013)

Probier ich morgen mal


----------



## Kirironu (4. August 2013)

Der Tastatur stammt nicht von Aldi. Und wenn es an einem Defekt liegen sollte, verstehe ich nicht, warum die Taste aber funktioniert. Es ist schlicht und weg die Doppelbelegung quasi "deaktiviert". Wie gesagt, kann ich die Raute-Taste ganz normal benutzen, während ich via Umschalt-Taste und Raute-Taste, kein Apostroph erscheint.

Das Problem habe ich auch an dem Prozentzeichen-Taste. Die Taste 5 funktioniert. Wenn ich aber die Umschalttaste drücke und dann die 5, erscheint kein Prozentzeichen. Wie kann es an einem Defekt liegen, wenn die eigentliche Taste selber, funktioniert?


----------



## biosmanager (4. August 2013)

Kirironu schrieb:


> Der Tastatur stammt nicht von Aldi. Und wenn es an einem Defekt liegen sollte, verstehe ich nicht, warum die Taste aber funktioniert. Es ist schlicht und weg die Doppelbelegung quasi "deaktiviert". Wie gesagt, kann ich die Raute-Taste ganz normal benutzen, während ich via Umschalt-Taste und Raute-Taste, kein Apostroph erscheint.
> 
> Das Problem habe ich auch an dem Prozentzeichen-Taste. Die Taste 5 funktioniert. Wenn ich aber die Umschalttaste drücke und dann die 5, erscheint kein Prozentzeichen. Wie kann es an einem Defekt liegen, wenn die eigentliche Taste selber, funktioniert?



Könnte ein Fehler in der Elektronik/Tastenmatrix sein.

Ich halte eine falsche Konfiguration oder einen fehlenden/fehlerhaften Treiber aber für wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Kirironu (4. August 2013)

biosmanager schrieb:


> Könnte ein Fehler in der Elektronik/Tastenmatrix sein.
> 
> Ich halte eine falsche Konfiguration oder einen fehlenden/fehlerhaften Treiber aber für wahrscheinlicher.


 
Hallo,

die Tastatur habe ich allerdings seit fast einen Jahr. Dass es erst jetzt Probleme verursacht wegen fehlerhaften oder gar fehlenden Treiber?


----------



## biosmanager (4. August 2013)

Kann schonmal sein, vllt ist ja einfach das Layout falsch eingestellt.

Ich würde aber auch einen Hardwaredefekt nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Kirironu (5. August 2013)

biosmanager schrieb:


> Kann schonmal sein, vllt ist ja einfach das Layout falsch eingestellt.
> 
> Ich würde aber auch einen Hardwaredefekt nicht ausschließen.


 
Ich verstehe. Da kann man wohl nichts tun. Wie gesagt - alles funktioniert. Aber einen Hardwaredefekt ist doch etwas komisch. Da wie gesagt, die Tasten selber, ja funktionieren.

Wenn aber tatsächlich ein Technischer Defekt da liegt: Gibt es einen Tool, was mir ermöglichst, die Raute-Taste gegen das Apostroph quasi "auszutauschen"? Den Apostroph ist mir sehr wichtig, da ich viel auf Englisch schreibe. Und die Raute-Taste habe ich nicht einmal irgendwo verwendet. Und Twitter nutze ich nicht *grins*.

Gruß


----------



## biosmanager (5. August 2013)

Du könntest die Taste mit AutoHotkey ummappen.
Die Keystrokes werden halt mit einem speziellen Bit versehen um die Eingabe als virtuell zu deklarieren. Funktioniert dann in Spielen oder Programmen nicht, die Eingaben raw abgreifen oder z.B. DirectInput benutzen.
Vllt kannst du auch direkt im Treiber deiner Tastatur die Taste umbelegen.


----------



## Kirironu (5. August 2013)

biosmanager schrieb:


> Du könntest die Taste mit AutoHotkey ummappen.
> Die Keystrokes werden halt mit einem speziellen Bit versehen um die Eingabe als virtuell zu deklarieren. Funktioniert dann in Spielen oder Programmen nicht, die Eingaben raw abgreifen oder z.B. DirectInput benutzen.
> Vllt kannst du auch direkt im Treiber deiner Tastatur die Taste umbelegen.


 
Hallo, vielen dank für deine Empfehlung. Allerdings möchte ich ungern einen dritten Tool verwenden, die auch via Systemstart ständig mitstartet oder generell, immer im Hintergrund läuft. Einen Treiber für meine Tastatur existiert nicht.

Ist es möglich, via Registry einfach die Tastenbelegung zu ändern? Das würde einiges vereinfachen und soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, war dies definitiv möglich. Vielleicht kannst du da genauer Auskunft geben. Das wäre aufjeden Fall Ideal, da ich sonst nicht zwingend auf einen externen Tool angewiesen sein muss. Dass es in Spielen möglicherweise nicht klappen könnte, ist mir relativ egal. 

Gruß


----------



## biosmanager (5. August 2013)

Klar, erstell ein Layout mit MS Keyboard Layout Generator.
http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/sonstiges/windows-tastaturlayout-anpassen/

oder über die Registry:
http://www.computerhilfen.de/hilfen-5-80753-0.html

So ein AHK Script braucht kompiliert aber quasi null Ressourcen.


----------



## OctoCore (6. August 2013)

Kann ich unterschreiben - sogar komplexe AHK-Scripts sind resourcenmäßig nicht auffällig.
Das ist aber auch nicht das Problem - auf Treiberfehler würde ich auch nicht unbedingt tippen. Wenn es eine 0815-USB-Standardtastatur ist, greift der normale Tastaturtreiber von Windows. Der ist in der Regel sehr zuverlässig - wenn das Layout korrekt eingestellt ist.
Ich würde einfach mal eine andere Tastatur organisieren und schauen ob sie die gleichen Faxen (passiert das eigentlich mit beiden Shift-Tasten?) macht. Falls nicht, dann sind ein paar Euro für ein frischen Noppenbrett nicht falsch investiert.

Das Mikrozeichen ist übrigens normaler Standard beim Layout, soweit ich sehen kann. Das sind zwar grade nur drei Tastaturen, aber eine davon ist schon 14 Jahre alt und die hat es auch (auf der Tastenkappe) - ALT GR + M = µ.
Keine Ahnung, ob jeder Browser µ auch vernünftig anzeigt - meiner tut es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. August 2013)

Yup. Die Taste M / µ findet sich auf so ziehmlich jedem (un-)möglichen QWERTZ-Tastenbrett.
Und selbst hier im Büro mit WinXP & Firefox 17.0.1 (_D-a-n-k-e_ liebe Admins ^^  ) funktioniert's.


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

Ja gut, über Doppelbelegung.

Ich hab vergessen, dass es auf der M-Taste liegt und dachte es wäre eine dedizierte Taste.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. August 2013)

biosmanager schrieb:


> Ich hab vergessen, dass es auf der M-Taste liegt...


 Dies kommt davon, wenn man 10-Finger-'_blind_' schreibt. Da hilft schon der 'Einäugige' unter den 'Blinden'.


----------

